# MOELLER Easy719-DC-RC



## Lordheru (25 September 2021)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe ein Haus gekauft in der eine Moeller Easy719-DC-RC verbaut ist.
Nun stellen sich mir 2 Fragen.

1. Kann ich mit der EasySoft das Programm herunterladen?

2. Ich habe nur das Siemens LOGO! Pc kabel. (6ED1057-1AA01-0BA0), physikalisch passt es, ich konnte die Verbindung mit der EasySoft aber nicht testen, da dies mit der Demo-Version nicht funktioniert. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das Siemens Kabel mit Easysoft & Easy719 funktioniert?

Ich wäre für jeden Rat dankbar bevor ich mir eine Software kaufe, die ich dann doch nicht brauche. (Bzw. noch das teure Kabel kaufen muss)

Gruß
Dennis


----------

